

Climate Myths You'll Hear This Week - jaap_w
http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2013/09/top-climate-myths-ipcc

======
pc86
On the whole, MJ is one of the worst sources for news or information on the
internet.

~~~
GalacticDomin8r
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_fallacy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_fallacy)

~~~
EpicEng
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw_man](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw_man)

~~~
GalacticDomin8r
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non_sequitur_(logic)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non_sequitur_\(logic\))

